# Updating Westell 6100?



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello! My name is lazybone and I want to update my modem, Westell 6100. But I don't really know how. I searched everywhere trying to find update and I found one. But it says, " Setup has detected that the TCP/IP network protocol is not installed on thhis computer. Please install the TCP/IP" What should I do? Also I tried to update my modem by internet but it couldn't connect to the server. So I'm concluding that the url is wrong. Please can someone help me. :} Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Here's the link => http://www.verizon.net/central/vzc....linkflag=guestonly_noregion&case=VersaLinkFix


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I downloaded from there but I don't know how to install it. I tried double clicking it but an error comes out. And it says "" Setup has detected that the TCP/IP network protocol is not installed on this computer. Please install the TCP/IP""


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay sorry I went on a trip so I didn't have time to respond. Under my Device Manager, it doesn't have any signs. It only have Intel R 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection.
And for the cmd Here is the data. Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Steven>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8894:7998:7e59:8ee%15
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.58
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.myhome.westell.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:9e:3a91:3f57:fed0
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9e:3a91:3f57:fed0%12
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\Simon>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Put 192.168.1.1 into the address bar of Internet Explorer, that gets you to the router's setup pages.


----------

